
What’s wrong with tech entrepreneurship in Europe - nreece
http://ascottallison.wordpress.com/2009/12/10/whats-wrong-with-tech-entrepreneurship-in-europe/
======
ilkhd2
Well I can say this: Europeans are doing pretty good, without their own
Silicon Valleys, because the produce (contrary to USA): 1\. Cars - Germany,
Sweden, France, Italy; 2\. Food you can actually eat (german/belgian chocolate
- compare to Hershey's); 3\. Sun panels/sun energy: (Germany) 4\. Toys (Lego
almost completely produced in Europe); ...and so on. Hi-tech research is often
run by governments. Generally better (egalitarian/well payed) job environments
decrease incentive to be entrepreneurial.

